# Never trust a woman!



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Never trust a woman who doesn't fart, cause theres no telling what else she is holding back.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

My Father had a joke about this (hell everything else as well) my Mother never farted in front of him prior to marriage. Apparently on their Honeymoon, in an elevator, she let out all out 2 years of courtship farts. The next couple on the elevator got off at the very next floor.

I have a feeling its true because of how red her face got when he told the story.

I think that's unconditional love.

Cheers, 
V(13)





Redactus said:


> LOL!


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Ain't nothing like a good fart to get some laughs! We've got some funny stories about that!


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh I know she does. It happens when she's asleep. The gentle breeze is a reminder that she's laying next to me.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My wife seems to be most honest with me while we're spooning at 2 in the morning.


----------



## VHVGN (Nov 24, 2015)

Funny!!!


----------

